# Audio delay when connecting to older Bose



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

I am experiencing an audio delay when connecting our new Panasonic viera to a 6 year old Bose lifestyle system.

There is no delay when using the TV speakers.

There is a delay when connecting from the cable box to the Bose using an optical cable.

There is a delay when connecting the cable box to the TV with HDMI and the tv to the Bose with optical.

Nobody seems to be familiar with this. Bose suggested buying a whole new $2000 system. I can buy a used upgraded Bose controller with an HDMI input on eBay but I am afraid to take the risk that it also won't work.

Are there other solutions for utilizing the speakers that are already wired (or at least the wiring?) I don't know anything about manually fine tuning a surround sound system.

Anyone experienced this?
Thanks for any help.
M


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the old bose system, i assume has no delay options you can set ?
whats the exact model of the old bose system 
is it a 5.1 system or just stereo ?


----------



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

AV 18 media center. five speakers plus subwoofer and controller


----------



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

I had an audio tech guy come and play around with everything and he had no solution other than to switch to a new surround system


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some systems allow for delay adjustment. I've noticed this on my older Onkyo when paired with a much newer HDTV. If you do upgrade I'd go with something other than Bose. Like Monster they make a mediocre product yet sell for premium prices.


----------



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't see any delay adjustment. Was hoping you guys would know more than me. Can you include a link for an example of the monster solution? I see a "power center."


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looking through all the user manuals - appears to be no delay setting 

what audio outputs do you have on the Panasonic TV that match with the Bose system ?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i searched support on bose - its not clear if this applies to your model - although I was on the model at the time

seems to apply to 
CBL∙SAT and AUX sources only. 

Setting Audio Delay

or this article
Settings options


----------



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks! Unfortunately, I only have the first three settings options and the last setting shown in the second article you included.


----------



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

Would something like this be a disappointment? (Samsung 1000W 5.1 with wireless speakers.)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/1000w-5-1-ch-3d-smart-blu-ray-home-theater-system/7928105.p?id=1218863183339&skuId=7928105&st=categoryid$abcat0203000&cp=1&lp=4


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The biggest drawback I see with that particular system is the lack of inputs. The owners manual shows only one HDMI input. Depending on what you have now, an HDMI input switching device may also be needed(if you wanted to add a game console for instance) . I don't see ARC(audio return channel) capability listed if the TV were used as the HDMI input hub.


----------



## ippolitima (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks. So you think the actual surround sound would be enjoyable? The next level of model has multiple HDMI inputs so that is something to consider.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm generally a Samsung fan, and have had good experiences with the A/V products of theirs I've purchased. I wouldn't doubt the sound is great for the price point.

Another thing that I think is important is the ability to really control the sound field. The ability to fine tune gains and timing with a surround sound system can make a world of difference. No two rooms are acoustically the same, so having that control gives you the opportunity to set it up for maximum effect, if you desire.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The delay is typically incurred when connecting (the audio) to the TV before the AVR/sound system. The delay is a byproduct of the TV audio circuitry/processing. In which case, any timing settings on the AVR/sound system are irrelevant.

The only solution in most cases is to get a new AVR (Audio Video Receiver). All of your devices then connect into the AVR and there is a single HDMI output to the TV. You could very likely use your existing speakers with a new AVR.


----------

